# أسئله الشباب حول الرهبنه



## النهيسى (16 أكتوبر 2009)

إنني متردد، لست أعرف طريقي:  هل هو الزواج أم الرهبنة؟  فبماذا تنصحني؟

الإجابة:

إن كنت متردداً، فلا تسرع بالرهبنة.

فالذي يحب الرهبنة فقط، لا يفكر في الزواج إطلاقاً.  فكرة الزواج لا تشغله، ولا تمثل شهوة في نفسه.  فإن إشتهى هذا الأمر، يكون خطراً عليه أن يترهب، وبخاصة لو كان يُحارب من الناحية الجنسية أحياناً..  إذ قد تعاوده هذه الحروب بعد الرهبنة.

التردد يدل على عدم ثبات الفكر.

ويدل على عدم ثبات الهدف والإتجاه.

لذلك فإنتظار أفضل، ريثما يوضح لك الرب مشيئته.


أما لو كان فكر الرهبنة ثابتاً فيك تماماً، ومنذ زمن بعيد، وليست لك شهوات جسدية معينة تدفعك إلى الزواج، فربما يكون فكر الزواج حرباً من الشيطان ليمنعك من الرهبنه.

ويتضح هذا إذا كان الفكر من خارجك وليس من داخلك.  وأنت تقاومه بكل قلبك، ومع ذلك يَلِحّ عليك.  ومع ذلك فإيمانك بالطريق الرهباني ينبع من أعماقك، وهو راسخ فيك.

إن كان الأمر هكذا، فلا تضطرب.  إنما يحسن لك أن تصبر، وتصلي أن يكشف لك الرب الطريق الذي يريده لك. (ستجد النص الكامل للكتاب المقدس هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا)  ولا تسرع بالزواج لئلا تندم، إنما إنتظر.
وسيأتي وقت ينقذك فيه الله من التردد.


# عوامل دفع على الرهبنة غير مناسبة:

    1- شخص مريض بمرض مزمن.

    2- الهوس الديني!  أو هؤلاء الذين نستطيع أن نطلق عليهم في مرحلة "المراهقة الروحية"، أو عدم النضج.  ومن سماتها الجنوح ذات اليمين أو ذات اليسار!

    3- النذر الخاطئ، أي أن ينذر إنسان نفسه في لحظة معينة بالرهبنة!  وهو نذر خاطئ لأنه مبني على أساس خاطيء.

    4- الذين يعانون من متاعب زوجية أو أسرية أو معيشية.

    5- الذين يحضرون عقب صدمات عاطفية.

    6- الذين يرغبون في الإقامة دون الرهبنة.


    أريد أن أترهَّب وأصير عروساً للمسيح.  فكيف أعرف دعوة الله؟  وما هي الإرشادات التي تقدمها لي؟

الإجابة:

من جهة الإرشادات التي أقدمها لك فهي:

1- النصيحة الأولى هي أن تزوري أديرة الراهبات، وتتعرفي على الأمر الرئيسة والراهبات.  كما تتعرفي على نوع الحياة هناك، كيما تدركي هل تناسبك هذه الحياة أم لا؟

2- أيضاً إكشفي لهن إشتياقك إلى الرهبنة، لتعرفي هل سيقبلك الدير أم لا؟  وإن قيل لك لا، حاولي أن تعرفي السبب.

3- كذلك شاوري أب إعترافك، وخذي إرشادات من أم الدير.

4- دربي نفسك على بعض أمور تصلح للحياة في الدير.  مثل حفظ المزامير والصلاة بها، التدرب على التسبحة وألحانها، وعلى بعض الفضائل مثل الهدوء والتواضع وعدم الغضب وعدم الإدانة.

5- تأكدي تماماً من قدرتك -بنعمة الله- على حياة البتولية، وعدم الإشتياق إلى الأمومة.

6- إذا تقرَّر دخولك الدير، يحسن -إن كنتِ موظفة- أن تحصلي على إجازة بدون مرتب لمدة سنة مثلاً.  حتى تحتفظي بخط الرجعة، إن لم تقدري على الإستمرار وتركت الدير، أو أخرجوك بسبب أخطاء معينة..


أما عن الدعوة إلى الرهبنة.

 فيكفي شعورك أن العالم قد مات في قلبك تماماً، ولم تعد تجذبك إليه أيّة رغبة، ولا تربطك به أية رابطة حتى خدمة الكنيسة أو العواطف العائلية...

وأن يوافق أب إعترافك على رهبنتك، دون ضغط منك عليه.  كذا يوافق الدير على قبولك..  وليكن الرب معك.  صلي ليكشف الرب لك.


    وأخيراً، فلمن لا يعرف..  فلفظ "العروس" لا يعني الزواج بأي حال من الأحوال في هذا الأمر، كما أرسل لنا أحد الأخوة المسلمون بأنه فهم أن سيكون هناك زواج في السماء، وذلك رداً على ما قرأه هنا!!!  إن هذه الكلمة تعني تكريس الحياة كلها لله..  فلا يوجد لدينا زواج ولا جنس ولا شيء من هذا القبيل في السماء كما في بعض الأديان الأخرى!  وقد أوضح الكتاب المقدس هذه الحقيقة كاملة في قوله: "في القيامة لا يزوجون ولا يتزوجون بل يكونون كملائكة الله في السماء" (متى30:22



ما معنى قول بولس الرسول: "من زوج فحسناً يفعل، ومن لا يزوج يفعل أحسن" (1كو38:7)؟

الإجابة:

يسمح بولس الرسول بالزواج ويحسبه مستحقًا البركة, ولكن يقابله وضعه هو باهتماماته باللَّه مشيرًا إلى أن الأمرين ليسا متعارضين.

 وفي نفس الإصحاح يقول الرسول: "فأريد أن تكونوا بلا هَم. غير المتزوج يهتم في ما للرب كيف يرضي الرب.  وأما المتزوج فيهتم في ما للعالم كيف يرضي امرأته.  إن بين الزوجة والعذراء فرقا.  غير المتزوجة تهتم في ما للرب لتكون مقدسة جسدا وروحا.  وأما المتزوجة فتهتم في ما للعالم كيف ترضي رجلها.  هذا أقوله لخيركم ليس لكي ألقي عليكم وهقاً بل لأجل اللياقة والمثابرة للرب من دون ارتباك".

هنا يوضح بولس لماذا البتولية مفضلة عن الزواج.  فإنها لا ترتبط بالجنس كأمر صالح أو خاطئ, إنما الموضوع هو القلق الذي تنزعه عن الفكر والتركيز على عبادة اللَّه.

طلب زوجة وأسرة أمر زمني. أحيانا من أجل حفظ سعادتهم يلزم ممارسة ما هو مستحق للعقوبة.  فيستحيل على الشخص الذي يتجه نحو العالم، ويرتبك باهتماماته، وينشغل قلبه بإرضاء الناس أن يتمم وصية السيد الأولى والعظمى: "تحب الرب إلهك من كل قلبك وكل قوتك"، (ستجد النص الكامل للكتاب المقدس هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا) كيف يستطيع أن يحقق هذا وقلبه منقسم بين اللَّه والعالم، ويسحب الحب الذي مدين به للَّه وحده إلى مشاعر بشرية؟ "غير المتزوج يهتم في ما للرب كيف يرضى الرب، وأما المتزوج فيهتم في ما للعالم كيف يرضى امرأته".

عندما يكون أمامنا سيدان لنختار أحدهما، إذ لا نستطيع أن نخدمهما معاً، لأنه "لا يقدر إنسان أن يخدم سيدين". لذلك فإن الشخص الحكيم يختار السيد الأكثر نفعًا له. هكذا أيضًا عندما يوجد أمامنا زيجتان لنختار إحداهما، لا نستطيع أن نقيم عقد زواج مع كليهما، فإن "غير المتزوج يهتم في ما للرب كيف يرضى الرب، وأما المتزوج فيهتم في ما للعالم كيف يرضى امرأته".  أكرر أن غاية العقل السوي ألا يفوته الاختيار الأكثر فائدة.



المرأة غير المتزوجة لديها حصن البتولية الذي يحميها من عواصف هذا العالم.  هكذا إذ تتحصن في حماية اللَّه لا تضطرب برياح، لذلك فإنه لكي نتأهل لكي نراه، سواء كنا في البتولية أو الزواج الأول أو الثاني لنسلك هكذا وهو أن نبغي ملكوت السموات خلال نعمة ورأفات ربنا يسوع المسيح الذي له المجد والقوة والكرامة مع الآب والروح القدس الآن وإلى الأبد آمين.  مصدر المقال: موقع الأنبا تكلا.

بولس يريد دائمًا الأفضل للمسيحيين.  فإن أحد بحق يريد أن يتزوج فالأفضل له أن يتزوج علانية بالسماح الممنوح له عن أن يسلك بطريقة رديئة ويكون في عارٍ خفية.

"وأما من أقام راسخا في قلبه وليس له اضطرار بل له سلطان على إرادته وقد عزم على هذا في قلبه أن يحفظ عذراءه فحسنًا يفعل".

هنا يتحدث عمن وهبه اللََّه إرادة قوية ليُمارس حياة البتولية، وقد قضى فترة اختبار وأدرك قوة إرادته وإصراره على هذا الفكر، فلا يتراجع.



"إذَا من زوج فحسنًا يفعل، ومن لا يزوج يفعل أحسن".

المرتبط بقيود الزواج مقيد, الآخر حرّ. واحد تحت الناموس والآخر تحت النعمة. الزواج صالح إذ خلاله ننال ميراث الملكوت السماوي واستمرار المكافآت السماوية.  والبتولية صالحة بالأكثر، حيث يكون تركيز الإنسان كاملاً في السلوك في طريق الله.

ولا تنسى أن كل هؤلاء الرهبان و القديسين، تم إنجابهم عن طريق الإرتباط الجسدي بالزواج!  وهناك آلاف القديسين المتزوجين..  من أمثال القديسة مونيكا والدة أغسطينوس، والقديس سجا زاب وزوجته القديسة أجزهاريا والدا القديس تكلا هيمانوت وغيرهم كثيرين..  وكان مع الرب على جبل التجلي إيليا البتول وموسى المتزوج.  وكان سمعان أحد تلاميذ المسيح متزوجاً...

إن الأمر إختياري، إن تزوجت فلا يوجد خطأ في هذا، بل هو حسنٌ.  وإن إخترت طريق البتولية، فهذا أحسن للأسباب السابقة.  ولكن كما قال الكتاب: "ليس الجميع يقبلون هذا الكلام، بل الذين أُعطي لهم..  مَنْ إستطاع أن يقبل فليقبل" (إنجيل متى 11:19).



    هل الرهبنة رغبة أم دعوة؟

    الإجابة:
الدعوة تخص الخدمة والرعاية، لأن الرعاية إقامة للإهتمام بنفوس أخرى يملكها الله..  والراعي هو الذي يدخل من باب الدعوة الإلهية فيرعى أولاد الله ويخدمهم، مثل هذا محتاج إلى دعوة، بل لا يمكن أن يقام دون أن يتحقق الدعوة.

    أما الرهبنه يا عزيزي فعلى مَنْ يُقام الراهب إلا على خلاص نفسه؟  وهل السعي نحو خلاص النفس وطلب الكمال المسيحي يتطلب الإنسان دعوة؟!

    الدعوة للرهبنة هي إقتناع قلبي كامل بتفاهة العالم والزهد في كل قنيته ورغبة حقيقية للحياة المسيحية الصادقة.

    ولا شك أن الرهبنة رغبة وإختيار للإنسان..  ليس معنى ذلك أنها ليست دعوة..  فإننا نرى كثيرين يرغبون وقليلون يدعون، كثيرين يشتاقون وقليلين يقدرون.  لذا فتنمية الرغبة والإشتياق ينبغي أن تتحرر من الذات التي تعاند وتلح وتصر وتدق الرأس على الحائط بينما يكون للرب دعوة أخرى في حياتي..  الإنسان الروحي الأمين لعريسه والمتطلع لأبديته ينمي كل شوق صالح فيه.  فإن وجد الدعوة أمامه والباب مفتوح قدامه يكون مبارك له الرهبنة..  مبارك له هذا العطاء الإلهي الذي نسمع له في الإنجيل (ستجد النص الكامل للكتاب المقدس هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا) "ليس الجميع يقبلون هذا الكلام، بل الذي أُعطيَ لهم..  مَنْ إستطاع أن يقبل فليقبل" (إنجيل متى 10:19-12).

    يا عزيزي:  إشتقت للرهنة؟  مبارك، فهذا كمال الرضى القلبي.  هل جاهدت؟  أخذت موافقة الله في الإعتراف؟  ثم وجدت مرشد يقبلك ودير يفتح بابه أمامك وتستريح أنت للسُكنى بين رهبانه..؟  مبارك، فهذا كمال الدعوة الالهية.

    فإن إشتقت وجاهدت ودُعيت، إسلُك بسرعة ومبكراً.. خسارة أن تُضيِّع يوماً واحداً سعيداً بعيداً عن الرهبنة.  مصدر المقال: موقع الأنبا تكلا.

    أما إن إشتقت وجاهدت ولم تجد دعوة، فبلا عناد ولا تردد لا تلِح في الرهبنة، فربما خلاصك في طريق البتولية والخدمة.

    وإن لم تكمل أشواقك بالجهاد والدعوة للرهبنة، فكن صديقاً للرهبنة والرهبان.  إبحث عن إحتياجاتهم، وإشترك في تدبيرها وتوفيرها..  إسندهم بالصلاة، واطلب سند صلواتهم في زيارات روحية لا زيارات ترفيهية لإجهادهم، بل للخلوة والتعلم من الرهبنة والرهبان..


المصادر
كتاب سنوات مع أسئلة الناس - أسئلة متنوعة - قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث

كتاب: الرهبنة - القمص يوسف أسعد


 كتاب لماذا يقبل شباب الأقباط على الرهبنة؟ - راهب من دير البرموس (نيافة الأنبا مكاريوس)





​


----------



## +Coptic+ (16 أكتوبر 2009)

*موضوع رائع جدا و مهم فعلا
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## النهيسى (16 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكرا للمحبه والمرور الكريم والذوق

والتقييم

العدرا تحرسك​*


----------

